# Temporizador analogico microondas suma minutos



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola,

Desde hace tiempo el microondas de mi casa casi siempre el temporizador analógico anda al revés, empieza a sumar minutos.
¿Que tipo de motor llevan? ¿por que puede pasar? ¿dureza o condensador?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2018)

Puede ser a cuerda, o que tenga un motorcito sincrónico , prueba a desmontarlo y limpiarlo con algún solvente cómo nafta , suele ser el lugar preferido de las cucarachitas . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puede ser a cuerda, o que tenga un motorcito sincrónico , prueba a desmontarlo y limpiarlo con algún solvente cómo nafta , suele ser el _*lugar preferido de las cucarachitas*_ . . .



¡ Queroso !


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2018)

No se les ocurra limpiar  con nafta el motor de una amoladora o similar(motor universal) al ponerla en marcha...


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 1, 2018)

¿Estáis hablando en serio?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puede ser a cuerda, o que tenga un motorcito sincrónico , prueba a desmontarlo y limpiarlo con algún solvente cómo nafta , suele ser el lugar preferido de las cucarachitas . . .



De cuerda no es, lleva un pequeño motor (motor de espiras de sombra?) y pregunto que por que anda al revés y suma los minutos a una velocidad correcta, se que el motor del plato si es normal que ande para un lado u otro y el motor de un exprimidor no estoy seguro de si arranca en ambas direcciones o es cambio mecánico, pero este seguro que debe ir siempre en la dirección de restar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2018)

Esos motores llevan un pequeño mecanismo , digamos un engranaje con diente de sierra y un trinquete , si arranca para el lado correcto entonces sigue , si arranca al revés , rebota contra el trinquete e invierte el giro.







Evidentemente se trabó o rompió ese mecanismo.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 1, 2018)

Fallará eso entoces, aun no lo he desmontado  quería saber que podría ser


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2018)

Se le denomina mecanisco de trinquete, o crique, tal como en las biciletas por ejemplo, solo que este caso se actúa como antiretroceso, con el tiempo la leva se gasta y el motor arrannca para ambos lados, el borde se redondea, con una lima deberas dejarlo con ángulo de nuevo y listo


----------

